# Competency based interview:any examples of "value creation"?



## aishling (16 Nov 2007)

I have an interview today which is competency based. I was given areas which the interview would cover which include value creation... I can't seem to think of an example of how I have added value. Could anyone give me some examples, might get my brain working again! 

Thanks

Aishling


----------



## themetunegal (16 Nov 2007)

*Re: Competency interview: value creation?*

Improved efficiency can create value. Have you improved the efficiency of any input / process / output in your employement? This can create value for an organisation.

Best of luck!


----------



## Mpsox (16 Nov 2007)

*Re: Competency interview: value creation?*

Again, any good ideas that have led to savings, improved productivity, reduced risk or brought in any new business


----------



## ClubMan (17 Nov 2007)

*Re: Competency interview: value creation?*



Mpsox said:


> Again, any good ideas that have led to savings, improved productivity, reduced risk or brought in any new business


Maybe good ideas are not the original poster's strength?


aishling said:


> I can't seem to think of an example of how I have added value. Could anyone give me some examples, might get my brain working again!


----------



## hhhhhhhhhh (17 Nov 2007)

aishling said:


> I have an interview today which is competency based. I was given areas which the interview would cover which include value creation... I can't seem to think of an example of how I have added value. Could anyone give me some examples, might get my brain working again!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Aishling



What is the job, are you adding value to the company or its product.


----------



## aishling (21 Nov 2007)

Thanks for the replies, the interview went well! The questions I was asked for value creation were more specific so it was fine. I was asked questions like how do I contribute to a team and how I have helped others in tasks etc. 

Thanks again!


----------

